# Had my daughters tested since I have Hashi's.



## fotobird (May 11, 2013)

When I was diagnosed a month ago after suffering with symptoms for 7 years, I got the run around from the endo (darn TSH...normal, we don't need to see you!). PCM put me on low dose (25mcg) of synthroid after I pleaded with her. Only on day 3 of that.

Anyway...I immediately requested my daughters get checked since it's hereditary. My youngest has a high Thyroid Pero AB. Any thoughts? They said they would draw blood again in 6 months. Well, I suffered way too long and I'm not about to stand back and allow this to happen to my babies too.

*Oldest 18 years:*

TSH 1.27 (.34-4.82)
FT4 .65 (.77-1.61)
Thyroid Pero AB 37 (less than 35)
T3Free 2.8 (2.0-4.4)

*Youngest 13 years:*

TSH: 1.56 (.34-4.82)
FT4: .74 (.77-1.61)
Thyroid Pero AB: 537 (less than 35)
T3Free: 2.9 (2.0-4.4)

And I'm wondering why they tested them for T3 Free and not me, guess I'll be making that appointment on Monday. I'm really standing my ground for this. I usually will walk away from a doctors offices agreeing with whatever is said. Not anymore. RawR!! :tongue0013:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

fotobird said:


> When I was diagnosed a month ago after suffering with symptoms for 7 years, I got the run around from the endo (darn TSH...normal, we don't need to see you!). PCM put me on low dose (25mcg) of synthroid after I pleaded with her. Only on day 3 of that.
> 
> Anyway...I immediately requested my daughters get checked since it's hereditary. My youngest has a high Thyroid Pero AB. Any thoughts? They said they would draw blood again in 6 months. Well, I suffered way too long and I'm not about to stand back and allow this to happen to my babies too.
> 
> ...


Oh, my.................you are one smart mom. They surely do have thyroid disease. FREE T3 in the basement; TSH is questionable because there are probably antibodies to the TSH receptor sites and there should be no Thyroglobulin Ab at all.

I do recomment ultra-sound for them and yourself as well if you have not had one.

Here is some information.

Substances not found in normal serum (scroll down to autoantibodies)
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/evaluation-of-thyroid-function-in-health-and-disease/

Understanding Thyroglobulin Ab.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html

Thyroglobulin Ab
A negative test is normal. A negative test means no antibodies to thyroglobulin are found in your blood.
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003557.htm
(The normal thyroid has Thyroglobulin in low titers but should not have Thyroglobulin Ab)

%20Hellos/ani25255Fhugs25255Fcat.gif.html]







[/URL]


----------



## fotobird (May 11, 2013)

So even if I don't feel anything or have a goiter, we should still get an ultrasound?

Andros you are a wealth of knowledge! Thank you! I'm so grateful to these boards.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

It's always good to have a baseline ultrasound to have something to compare things to in the future.


----------



## fotobird (May 11, 2013)

Great. I'll be sure to ask for one. Thanks!


----------



## Keba (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm really glad you posted this. My 13 yr. old son, I believe needs to get tested as well. He seems to get sick easy, has unexplainable weight issues, goes between diarrhea and constipation. 
I'll be sure to mention it all at this next Dr's appt.


----------



## fotobird (May 11, 2013)

I did it just because I heard it can be hereditary. I just don't want them to suffer at some point like I did. No symptoms yet for my girls, but at the first sign we will address it for sure. Definitely get some bloodwork done on your son. Can't hurt (well, the little poke can...lol).


----------



## researching (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks for the post. I'm going to have all my children checked. Better to catch it early so they don't have to suffer and wonder what's going on. My mother, several aunts and cousins and almost all of my sisters have thyroid issues so it definitely runs and families and is on the rise.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I wouldn't run out and get them tested unless they showed symptoms. IF they ever do show symptoms, THEN you can get the testing done.


----------

